# Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a (new pics on 4)



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, I thought I would start a thread for Cholla. I really liked the idea of having his stories & pictures in one spot. Here are some of my favorite pictures so far. You may have seen some of them already. There are lots of pictures, but I have spared you - I have about 400. :roll: 
We've only had him for 3 months. Can't wait to see how our future together unfolds.

When we first met him. I can't believe how little he was.








Family Portrait. Hat was way too big for him. And he wouldn't sit still!








Cute tooth shot.








Putting up with his nightly tickles from Daddy.








Cute butt shot.








Outside play time.








*edited to add page number for latest pictures*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

The way he sleeps on Daddy.








The way he sleeps on me.








Just being cute.








All balled up.








Annointing with Jackfruit


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Thanks so much for putting up with me these past 3 months. This site has changed my life. Taught me so much & enabled us to learn about & take care of a valued member of our family.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Awwww, those are such great pictures! He looks so comfortable with you guys.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Great pictures.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

he is beautiful! what color is he? he looks like Sweetie, but lighter.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

He has such beautiful coloring on his face! I want to reach right through the computer and give his forehead a kiss.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Awesome pics  Thanks so much for sharing  
It has been a joy to have yall here and I hope yall get zoey soon!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*



LarryT said:


> Awesome pics  Thanks so much for sharing
> It has been a joy to have yall here and I hope yall get zoey soon!


i know, i am excited about zoey too!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*



fracturedcircle said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome pics  Thanks so much for sharing
> ...


excited for PJM, i mean.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*



fracturedcircle said:


> he is beautiful! what color is he? he looks like Sweetie, but lighter.


Looks Algerian Chocolate Snowflake to me.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Cholla's so handsome I love that picture of him showing off his but :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*



LarryT said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > he is beautiful! what color is he? he looks like Sweetie, but lighter.
> ...


how come he's so light?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Awww! Thanks for the nice comments guys! The breeder told us he was Algerian Chocolate Snowflake. But I'm not good with colors. 
I'm excited about hopefully getting Zoey too. Now Daddy won't get jealous. And I won't have to share. :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Awesome pictures!  I love the one where he lies flat on all fours asleep on his daddy~ what a sweet thing. He looks so happy too


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*



fracturedcircle said:


> how come he's so light?


It's because he has a higher percentage of white quills 
Snowflakes have 30-70% white quills, I believe, and then the whites and double whites have even higher


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Awe so cute i wish my hedgie son was camera friendly :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Little Cholla is so spoiled. And he's so photogenic, what a cutie. <3 Mommy and Daddy obviously love him very much.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Cholla is tooo cute 
I love the last one haha 

Its good to see hes in a good, loving home


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Great pictures PJM and don't worry, I don't think that posting more would be frowned upon!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

His little teeth are so cute, it just makes me want to kiss him on the nose


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

So, up until now, Cholla has had his own room. I have often wondered over the past few months what on earth his nights are like. I mean, I see the evidence & can only imagine. I knew, however, that my husband would not think kindly upon my ditching him to sleep in the guest room. But now we have guests for the next 2 weeks. We have moved Cholla into our bedroom. 
I was a bit nervous at first. Because we have a wave machine on at night to block out noise. I didn't know how Cholla would react to that. And we keep it just a touch cooler in our room than the un-used guest room. I shouldn't have worried!
Man can that boy run!! His wheel is so quite, you can't hear it, but you can hear his footsteps. And honestly, he chews SO loud! CRUNCH, CRUNCH, CRUNCH!!! :lol: 
So there I was, laying in bed, listening to the pitter patter of Cholla feet on my left and the gentle snore of my sweet husband on my right. Life is good.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Sweet


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Why did you name him Cholla? What does it mean?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Aww, cute story. Sounds so nice!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Well, first thing to tell you is that it's pronounced Choya, not with an "l". Which is very confusing to our friends here in Little Rock! :lol: That's why my husband made up the above little diddy.
We come from Arizona & cholla is a type of cactus. Very nasty, actually. Some of the cacti, if one little tiny bit comes into contact with you, a chunk will break off from the plant & attach to you. We called them jumping cholla. 
Our baby is no where near as mean as the cactus, and a whole lot cuter!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

I think the pictures are just wonderful! I also love how you have family pictures. You make his life so real for us; we see him integrated right into your family. It really made me feel wonderful to see another baby so loved and cared for by his family. I wish all hedgies could be this happy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

My little boy is something else. I have mentioned before that I have recently added an enclosed loft & tube to his & Zoey's cages. They both have been using them, which makes me very happy. This morning, when I went to check on Cholla, this is what I found.








He hauled the icky paper towel from under his wheel all the way up the tube & into his cuddle house on the 2nd floor. :shock: 
That is some determined little hedgie! I was duly impressed, if not a little grossed out.
And here's just a cute picture of him. *Sigh* I love him.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Our guests are long gone & Zoey's quarantine is over, so both cages are in the guest room. Life is SO much easier!
Cholla did something that tickled me. I gave him his very first wax worm. (eww - I do NOT like them. gushy & smelly & fat.) He excitedly took a bite. He must have been expecting a crunchy mealworm, because he promptly spat it back out after a bite or two. Then, after realizing he liked it, he gobbled it down. He did what I can only describe as a full body shudder. Like he was saying "That tasted good, but it was kinda gross too". Then he started wiping his face on the blanket. I started giggling. And I kid you not, he stood up, turned around & GLARED at me!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

I just love this thread! Cholla looks like such a little character. It's easy to tell he is a very well loved boy!

Now I have to ask (for the sake of my boy Hercules)....will there be a Zoey thread? It's hard to think of a rhyming word for Zoey though! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

I have to agree! It is so easy (and might I add, wonderful) to see how loved and cared for little Cholla is!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get such enjoyment reading these stories and looking at the pictures of this comical and endearing little character!!!!!!!! And YES, YES, YES: a ZOEY thread!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*



hercsmom said:


> I just love this thread! Cholla looks like such a little character. It's easy to tell he is a very well loved boy!
> 
> Now I have to ask (for the sake of my boy Hercules)....will there be a Zoey thread? It's hard to think of a rhyming word for Zoey though! :lol:





shetland said:


> I have to agree! It is so easy (and might I add, wonderful) to see how loved and cared for little Cholla is!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get such enjoyment reading these stories and looking at the pictures of this comical and endearing little character!!!!!!!! And YES, YES, YES: a ZOEY thread!!!!


Awe! Thanks guys! He is very much loved & adored. And I DO have a Zoey thread...  
Zoey. Zoey! Zoeeeeyyyyy!!!!! 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6877

It's been tough keeping up with the individual threads lately, because I have been doing a lot of pictures of BOTH Cholla & Zoey. So then I start new threads. I guess too many pictures is a GOOD problem to have. :roll: Here's links to their joint threads...

Zoey & Cholla's day out
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7116
Everybody was Kung-fu fighting
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6995
Flower Power
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7177
Have a Good Day from Cholla!
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7219
Cholla, Zoey...and Me.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7290
Rambutan
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7366

I think that's it! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Found another one. 
GOAL!!
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6676

Sorry - guess I'm a total thread hog! :roll:  :lol:


----------



## sarah.rabia (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

PJM-I love reading your stories! Keep them coming...and the pictures too!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Oops, and I've even commented on the Zoey thread! Shows you how good my memory is... :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Cholla, Cholla, our little boy-a*

Got some more pictures of Cholla last night.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Awww I love the sleepy eyes!  *hugs Cholla to sleep*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

More pictures of my little sweet baby Cholla

















And more links to older threads...
Cuddle time with Cholla & Zoey
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8036
Smiling Hedgies
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8139
Studious Cholla & Girly-Girl Zoey
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8276


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The first picture is precious, he is so little when compared to Zoey! 

Love the second one too, hedgie teeth pictures are the best!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I love his "I'm trying so hard to stay aw....zzzzz" eyes. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

There's my man! So ridiculously handsome! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> There's my man! So ridiculously handsome! :mrgreen:


 :lol: 
If a hedgie could blush Tie-dye!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

PJM said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > There's my man! So ridiculously handsome! :mrgreen:
> ...


:lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Here's some updated pictures of our little guy Cholla.


























And links to older threads
Tea With Cholla & Zoey
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11199
Video of Cholla & Zoey
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10984
My Mom & Dad Finally meet the hedgies
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10869
Cholla & Zoey Pictures
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10814
Cholla & Zoey Tiptoe Through the Tulips
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10337
Cholla & Zoey go to Kindergarten!
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9626&p=99022&hilit=kindergarten#p99022


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Such a handsome little lad.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

:lol: That YouTube video of their morning routine is ADORABLE! you have such amazing babies and you guys are such amazing parents! cholla and zoey each have such cute, distinct, little personalities  I love it! keep the pictures and videos and stories coming please!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

His sleepy face is just awwwwwwwwwww~~~!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these! I've recently needed to see some Cholla pictures!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hehe, aww... what a smiley adorable little guy!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! He's my little cuddle-bug for sure!
Tie-dye, he kept asking me if you'd seen his new pictures yet. :lol:


----------

